# BSNL Home 500 Automation?



## Renny (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

1. Is there any software which records/checks the total amount of data downloaded and   uploaded? 

So in this way I'll know how much of my Limit I've used up.

2. My router is configured in PPPOE mode and the authentication is Automatic, meaning when I switch-on my router it automatically connects to the internet,

So how do I automatically power-on the router at 2AM 
OR
Should I leave it ON and configure it in such a way that it will actually 'connect' only after 2AM?

My Router is Beetel 220BX.


----------



## paroh (Jul 24, 2009)

1.yes du meter
2.Leave your router on. and if u are using utorrent u can schedule the download time of ur torrent


----------



## Nithu (Jul 24, 2009)

You can record/check the total amount of data dl/ul using 

Magitime 7 - Click Here

or 

NetMeter -
Click Here


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 24, 2009)

As ur router is configured in PPPoE mode........if u keep turnd on the router it may eat up ur limit as u r on a limited connectn......rather wake up n turn on ur router.

Or u can config it to Bridge mode........and using batch file u can automate the dialing task @ 2am with some sheduler......


----------



## Renny (Jul 24, 2009)

Could you please guide me as to how to setup a Bridged Connection?


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi this is what I do to automate downloads on my *BSNL Home 500C Plan on Windows Vista*!

*Step-Step tutorial by Me:-*

*1-a)* Open Notepad and paste the following code into it:-



> rasdial "<connection name>" <username> <password>



e.g *rasdial "BSNL Broadband" a_to_z123 pass123word*

*1-b)* Save the file as "connect.bat". Make sure the extension is ".bat"

*2)* Create another batch file named "disconnect.bat" in the same way and paste the following code into it:-



> rasdial "<connection name>" /disconnect



e.g. *rasdial "BSNL Broadband" /disconnect*

*3)* Open Task Scheduler by going to *All Programs->Accessories->System Tools->Task Sceduler*

4-a) Click on 'Create Basic Task' in the Actions pane on the right.

4-b) Type a name for the connect action, e.g. "Connect at 2:00 am" and click 'Next'.

_What I'll suggest is that better to defer the connecting time by 1-2 mins due to issues with BSNL server not registering your connection in the free slot. Yes, believe me BSNL is dumb! They don't automatically stop counting data at 2:00 am instead you have to disconnect and reconnect yourself after 2:00 am to be on the safer side. It has happened with a lot of customers across India._

4-c) Select 'Daily' from the Trigger list and click 'Next'.

4-d) In this section just select the time when you want to connect to the internet (i.e. 1-2 mins after 2:00 am). Leave other values as they are.
Click 'Next'.

4-e) Select 'Start a Program' and click 'Next'.

4-f) Browse to the 'connect.bat' file in the 'Program/Script' text-box and click 'Next'.

4-g) Click 'Finish' and you task is created.

5-a) Create another Basic Task in the same way for disconnecting at 8:00 am.

5-b) Here just browse to the "disconnect.bat" file where it asks for the 'Program/Script'.

6) That's it! You're done scheduling your internet connection.

7-a) Additionally if you want to Shutdown your PC after 8:00 am then just create another basic task.

7-b) When it asks for 'Program/Script' browse to "C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe"

7-c) In the 'Add Arguments' box type "/s /f" without the quotes.
Click 'Next' and click 'Finish'.

8) Now you've also scheduled your PC to shutdown at a particular time!


----------



## Nithu (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ Very nice tutorial man...


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent tutorial  , Could someone tell me how to setup a bridged connection?

Is this how to do it? 

1. In LAN TCP/IP Settings all the addresses(i.e Gateway, Dns , Subnet mask) should be entered?

2. Then Create New Connection > Manually setup > Connection type PPPoE > User ID and Password, And here should I again enter the DNS Servers?

If I configure it like this I've observed that theres no light in the ADSL LED, light only comes when there is some download/upload, also in Bridged mode some websites do not open at all(like speedtest.net, google)

So someone please give me a completely detailed tutorial to setup the connection in Bridget mode, as mentioned eearkier I'm using a Beetel 220BX Modem.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jul 25, 2009)

@Nithu Thx! U're welcome...


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 27, 2009)

Use SpeedBit Downloader, OR FLASHGET 
Set Schedule at 2AM to 8Am 
Then tick On Dial a Connection, Giving USername & Password,
Set Redial 5 Times, gap of 20 Seconds.
No idle Mode.
Redial When Disconn.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2009)

In connection type select "Briged"

tats all.....


----------



## dixit8611 (Jul 27, 2009)

just one warning....... always reboot ur router/modem on 2:05 am to be on safe side otherwise be ready to file a case in consumer court for ur huge bill..... u can download till  8:15 to 8:20 am , nothing to worry about, but never before 2:00 am. I don't know much abt bridge mode, if u r not sure then u can call customer care, they can help u.


----------



## Renny (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone get above 200kbps speed, can anyone post the complete details of your uTorrent settings.

And if I configure the connection in Bridging, and I have not connected using the dialer, but I leave the router ON at any other time except for the unlimited hours there will definately be no usage considered rite?


----------

